# Food/treats for puzzle toys



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am looking for some ideas for what to put inside those puzzle toys for dogs. I usually do kibble since it's dry and small and doesn't create a mess on carpet. 

I've also done Ziwipeak jerky since it's not too greasy. 

I've tried dehydrated meats but it's a pain to break them into smaller pieces so they won't clog up anything inside the toys. 

What do you guys use?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

i like the fruitables. I order from chewy.com.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Good question! I am forever searching for the best kind of treats to use with puzzle toys. It's hard with Malts because the treats need to be small enough for their teeny mouths but large enough that they don't easily just fall right out of puzzle toys. For Bailey it's much easier! These are the three brands of treats I keep coming back to for use with puzzle toys - I keep rotating flavors and Bailey & Emma love all of these!

The Honest Kitchen Pecks 
Bravo Training Treats - these are great because they're dehydrated meat which is the best kind of treat in my opinion (pure and simple, just one ingredient!) and they come in small pieces!
Wet Noses Little Stars Organic Training Treats


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If you're ok with a bit of grain in treats, Toy Temptations work well. You can break them in half to make it easier or leave them whole for a bit more of a challenge. I use a lot of the Bravo Buffalo Training Bites. I've found they don't get flaky and powdery as easily as the Turkey ones do.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I use kibble a lot. I have also used zukes. You could use cheerios if you wanted.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You know my boys.... Bravo Salmon treats all the way, they break in easy and don't get all powdery like the chicken and turkey. Plus smells so strong, the boys can't help but look for it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

All of the above! Currently we're using up a bag of Fromm Salmon Tunalini as treats since the girls are now on Addiction.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> All of the above! Currently we're using up a bag of Fromm Salmon Tunalini as treats since the girls are now on Addiction.


Same here, Maggie. I bought some kibble in the beginning but since it doesn't get used as 'food' anymore, we use it as treats. They love it!

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Keep them coming.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I usually throw a few Cheerios and small pieces of string cheese in the mix.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

What puzzle toys do you have that you like? Is it okay to ask that….it's kind of on topic. If not…just delete this and pretend I didn't ask it…..

i will quietly leave….lol
you won't even hear me tiptoe out….
unless i step on a Carley surprise….yikes


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Primal Chicken Chips treats


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> What puzzle toys do you have that you like? Is it okay to ask that….it's kind of on topic. If not…just delete this and pretend I didn't ask it…..
> 
> i will quietly leave….lol
> you won't even hear me tiptoe out….
> unless i step on a Carley surprise….yikes


Yes, of course. Can't speak for everyone but I don't mind sharing at all. 

Gustave is a busy bee so we have a lot of puzzle toys to keep him out if trouble. We have a bob-a-lot which I love. It's also the only toy Mieka will bother trying to solve. 

Tracey sent us some lovely treat puzzle toys too last year when she was our secret Santa. It's one of those treat ball things where you fill it and the dog has to roll it around to get the treats. I like these because I can change the difficulty level. 

Then I have a bunch of Nina Ottoson toys. I love all of them. I don't remember clearly but I think I have Twister, tornado, dog smart and finder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I use Busy Buddy toys. They have some really cute toys that you put treats in them. I use their treats too; however, jasmine just likes Cheerios.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Aastha and Audrey!! Carley has the Bob-A-Lot and loves it! I think it would be nice to have a few more to challenge her.


----------

